

Google Glass App that tells you what you are looking at - rajat1996
http://ThirdEyeGlass.me

======
barsonme
I'm not great with Java, but it seems to take a picture and send the
picture[0] of what you're looking at to CamFind[1] which is a reverse image
search service.

Pretty nifty.

[0]
[https://www.mashape.com/imagesearcher/camfind](https://www.mashape.com/imagesearcher/camfind)
[1] [https://github.com/sandlerben/third-
eye/blob/master/ThirdEye...](https://github.com/sandlerben/third-
eye/blob/master/ThirdEye/app/src/main/java/thirdeye/thirdeye/MainActivity.java#L196)

